# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أفضل دور النشر موضوع للمشاركة

## بنت الخير

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
وبعد
فقد رغب إليَّ بعض الأفاضل جزاهم الله خيراً على حسن ظنهم بي ، أن ادلي بدلوي في تقيم بعض دور النشر ، فكتبت هذه المشاركة ، وتذكرت أن أخانا الفاضل ( محماس ) قد اقترح هذا الدليل في بعض مشاركاته ، فله سبق الفكرة ، وقد رايت أن أنشر مشاركتي حول هذا الموضوع هنا لتعم الفائدة ، ولنستزيد علماً حول هذا الموضوع من المشاركين بالمنتدى .


هذه بعض المعلومات عن دور الكتب بمصر وجودتها والتزامها بمنهج السنة
مكتبة الإيمان بالاسكندرية جيدة في نشر الكتب السلفية المعاصرة .
مكتبة الإيمان بالقاهرة سوركانوا سيئة جداً ، تنشر كتب الأشاعرة وغيرهم ، وتحقيقاتهم سيئة جداً .
مكتبة الإيمان بالمنصورة ، تنشر بلا هدف ولا معنى ، محققيها من أسوء المحققين وأقلهم علما ، كما أنها لا تهتم بضبط النصوص .
مكتبة ابن تيمية بالقاهرة ، جيدة ، لكنها تغالي في أسعارها ، كما أنها لا تهتم بجودة الطباعة ، وغالب كتبها المفيدة للمعاصرين ، أما تحقيقاتها ، فتحقيقات غيرها أفضل منها .
مكتبة ابن خلدون ، سيئة تحقيقاً واخراجاً .
مكتبة ابن رجب بالمنصورة ، ممتازة ، تهتم بالتحقيق العلمي والإخراج الفني ، ومطبوعاتها أفضل من مطبوعات غيرها تحقيقا واخراجاً ، كما أنها أقل أسعاراً من دور الكتب السعودية .
مكتبة ابن الجوزي بالقاهرة ، ممتازة ، تهتم بالتحقيق العلمي والاخراج الفني ، لكنها تغالي في أسعارها .
مكتبة ابن عفان بالقاهرة ، ممتازة، لكن في كتب المعاصرين ، وغالب تحقيقاتها جيدة .
مكتبة العفاني بالقاهرة ، جيدة في نشر كتب العفاني فحسب .
مكتبة البيان ، جيدة في الاخراج سيئة في التحقيق .
مكتبة دار الحديث بالقاهرة ، سيئة فنيا وعلميا ، مطبوعاتها أكثر المطبوعات تحريفا وتصحيفا، ومحققيها منهم الجيد ، ومنهم دون ذلك . وافضل محققيها محمد عبدالحكيم القاضي .
مكتبة المجلد العربي ، سيئة تحقيقاً ، جيدة اخراجاً .
مكتبة التوفيقية بالقاهرة ، مثلها كالحديث ، ومكتبة الحديث أسوء في ضط النسخ ، والتوفيقية أسوء في التحقيق .
مكتبة السنة بالقاهرة ، ممتازة ، تهتم غالبا ً ، بالكتب اخراجا وتحقيقا ً .
مكتبة وهبة بالقاهرة ، تهتم بكتب الاخوان والمعاصرين ، وتحقيقاتها ليست بذاك .
مكتبة الدعوة ، جيدة في اخراج الكتب ، لا بأس بتحقيقاتها في الغالب .
مكتبة دار الوفاء بالمنصورة ، ممتازة في اخراج الكتب ، وتحقيقاتها ليست على مستوى واحد ، واسوء تحقيقاتها هي التي يقوم بها عامر الجزار .
مكتبة زاهد القدسي بالقاهرة ، سيئة تحقيقاً واخراجا .
مكتبة السلام بالقاهرة ، ممتازة اخراجا ، وتحقيقاتها ليست على مستوى واحد ، كما أنها ليست دارا سنية ، بل تنشر التصوف وغيره ، كما أنها تغالي في أسعارها.
مكتبة العلم بالقاهرة ، مطبوعاتها جيدة ، وتحقيقاتها ليست بذاك ، وهي تهتم بكتب المعاصرين ، خاصة كتب عطاء عبد اللطيف .
مكتبة الصحابة بطنطا ، مطبوعاتها جيدة اخراجا وتحقيقا . وأسعارها جيدة .
مكتبة القرآن ببولاق ، ومكتبة ابن سينا بمصر الجديدة ، مكتبتان لأخوين ، سيئتان تحقيقا واخراجا ، وكتبهما ليست منضبطة من الناحية العلمية .
مكتبة فياض بالمنصورة ، سيئة تحقيقا واخراجا . وتعتمد على تصوير الكتب .
مكتبة الهدي النبوي بميت غمر ، قليلة المطبوعات ، لكن تحقيقاتها جيدة .
دار الغد بالقاهرة ، سيئة جداً تحقيقا واخراجا .
مكتبة دار الغد الجديد بالمنصورة ، سيئة تحقيقا ، جيدة اخراجا .
مكتبة العلوم والحكم ، بعين شمس ، ممتازة تحقيقا واخراجا ، لكنها تغالي في أسعارها .
مكتبة التقوى بشبرا الخيمة ، سيئة تحقيقا واخراجا .
مكتبة ابن الهيثم بالقاهرة ، جيدة تحقيقا واخراجا .
دار الفضيلة بالقاهرة ، جيدة تحقيقا واخراجا .
دار التراث بالقاهرة ، سيئة تحقيقا واخراجا .
مكتبة التراث الاسلامي بالقاهرة ، سيئة تحقيقا ، جيدة اخراجا .
مكتبة ابن عباس بسمنود ، سيئة اخراجا ، جيدة تحقيقا .
مكتبة مكة بطنطا ، تهتم بكتب المعاصرين ، خاصة مصطفى العدوي . جيدة اخراجا .
مكتبة البلد الأمين بالقاهرة ، سيئة تحقيقا واخراجا .
دار الآفاق العربية بالقاهرة ، سيئة تحقيقا واخراجا .
مكتبة دار الحكمة بالقاهرة ، تهتم بكتب المعاصرين ، خاصة أبو إسلام أحمد عبدالله .

فهذه بعض الدور على عجالة ، وإن شئتَ التفصيل في حال إحدى الدور، فعلتُ إن شاء الله .

يسر الله أمركم ، وبارك لكم .

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

[quote=بنت الخير;149459]مكتبة دار الحديث بالقاهرة ، سيئة فنيا وعلميا ، مطبوعاتها أكثر المطبوعات تحريفا وتصحيفا، ومحققيها منهم الجيد ، ومنهم دون ذلك . وافضل محققيها محمد عبدالحكيم القاضي .
 .
Quote]
برجاء من الأخت الفاضلة : إبداء بعض النظر بشأن  المحققين بـ ( دار الحديث ) عموما ، لا سيما ( أبو المظفر سعيد بن محمد السنَّاري ) وأخيه ( سيد بن محمد السناري ) منهم !! وقد خرج للأول من التحقيقات : 
-1 - ( تاويل مختلف الحديث ) لابن قتيبة .. 
-2- ( فتاوي ابن الصلاح ) لابن الصلاح ..
-3- ( البر والصلة ) لابن الجوزي .. 
وخرج للثاني : 
-1- ( آداب السامع والمتكلم ) لابن جماعة .. 
-2- ( فتاوي الإمام النووي ) للنووي ... 
وجزاكِ الله خيرا : أيتُها الناقدة البصيرة ...

----------


## محماس بن داود

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه القائمة القيمة 

ليت الإخوة يبدو رأيهم بهذه القائمة حتى تتظافر الجهود، ونريد من أهل العلم رأيهم في بقية المكتبات في الدول الأخرى.

ولعل هذه القائمة تساعد الإخوة، وعلى المكتبات الأخيرة تعليقات بسيطة لأحد الفضلاء:

1-	مكتبة بولاق (مصر)
2-	دار الغرب الإسلامي (بيروت)
3-	مؤسسة الرسالة (بيروت)
4-	دار ابن حزم (بيروت)
5-	مكتبة الرشد (الرياض)
6-	مكتبة جرير (الرياض)
7-	مكتبة العبيكان (الرياض)
8-	المكتب الإسلامي (بيروت-دمشق)
9-	دار الوسيلة (جدة)
10-	دار القلم (بيروت)
11-	دار البشير (جدة)
12-	دار النفائس (بيروت)
13-	دار طيبة (الرياض)
14-	مؤسسة آسام (الرياض)
15-	مكتبة المعارف (الرياض)
16-	مؤسسة الريان (بيروت)
17-	دار ابن الجوزي (الدمام)
18-	مركز هجر
19-	مكتبة الأسدي
20-	دار الحديث (القاهرة)
21-	مكتبة وهبة
22-	دار البشائر
23-	دار السلام
24-	عالم الكتب (الرياض)
25-	دار الثريا (الرياض)
26-	دار الجيل
27-	دار الفضيلة (القاهرة)
28-	دار المنهج
29-	مؤسسة غراس (الكويت)
30-	دار الكتب المصري
31-	مكتبة ابن كثير (الكويت)
32-	مكتبة العلوم والحكم (المدينة)
33-	دار عالم الفوائد (مكة)
34-	دار العاصمة (الرياض)
35-	دار إحياء التراث العربي (بيروت)
36-	دار الفكر (بيروت)
37-	دار الوطن (الرياض)
38-	دار المعرفة (بيروت)
39-	دار المؤيد (الرياض)
40-	دائرة المعارف العثمانية (الهند) ، وفيها طبعت كنوز التراث بتحقيق الشيخ المعلمي اليماني وغيره .
41-	مطابع المجلس العلمي (الهند) ، وفيه طبع نصب الراية للزيلعي وغيره من الكتب .
42-	المكتبة التجارية الكبرى (مصر) لصاحبها مصطفى محمد ، فيها طبعت سنن النسائي الصغرى وبحاشيتها شرح السيوطي والسندي وغير ذلك كثير.
43-	مكتبة السعادة (مصر) وهي أول من طبع الترغيب والترهيب فيما أعلم ، وتاريخ بغداد للخطيب البغدادي إن لم تخني الذاكرة ولعلي أراجع هذا.
44-	 مطبعة عيسى البابي الحلبي (القاهرة) .
45-	 المطبعة المنيرية (مصر) لصاحبها محمد منير الدمشقي ، وقد طبعت الكثير من كنوز التراث .
46-	 مكتبة دار المعارف المصرية قامت على طبع الكثير من عيون التراث، وغيره من كتب المعاصرين ، لكنها طبعت أيضًا كتب الفلسفة وغيرها.
47-	 الدار المصرية للتأليف والترجمة والنشر .
48-	 مطابع الهيئة المصرية العامة للكتاب .
49-	 مكتبة الخانجي (مصر) ، لصاحبها محمد أمين الخانجي ، ولا تزال قائمة ، وعنها صدرت كل كتب وتحقيقات الشيخ محمود شاكر وغيره .
50-	 مطابع المجلس الأعلى للشئون (الشؤون) الإسلامية (مصر)   .
51-	 مكتبة السنة (مصر) لصاحبها شرف حجازي ، اهتمت بطبع كتب وتحقيقات عبد السلام هارون .
52-	 مطابع نهضة مصر ، طبع فيها مقدمة ابن خلدون تحقيق الدكتور علي عبد الواحد وافي وغيرها كثير.
53-	 مكتبة وهبة (القاهرة) طبع فيها كتب الدكتور محمد حسين الذهبي ((التفسير والمفسرون) وغيره .
54-	 مكتبة ابن تيمية(مصر) لصاحبها الشيخ عبد الفتاح الزيني - الهرم ، طبع الكثير من كتب مشايخ السلفية المعاصرين في مصر.
55-	 مكتبة التوعية الإسلامية (مصر) لصاحبها الشيخ عماد صابر ، طبع الكثير من رسائل وكتب مشايخ السلفية المعاصرين في مصر.
56-	 مؤسسة قرطبة لصاحبها الأخ حسن عباس قطب (منطقة الهرم – الجيزة) .
57-	دار الكتب العلمية (بيروت)، وهي من أسوأ دور النشر في باب التحقيق والتوثيق، ولكنها نشطة في تخريج كتب التراث ولها السبق في كثير منها.

----------


## يونس ضيف

أحسن الله إليكم إخواني....ونود لو أتحفنا إخواننا في الحجاز والشام بإسهاماتهم في هذا الباب، حتى يكون الطالب على بينة.

----------


## أبو محمد العائذي

وكذلك لاتنسون دار المنهاج . فهي ممتازة .

----------


## بنت الخير

دار المنهاج اثنتان ، التي بجدة صوفية ، والأخرى جيدة علميا وفنيا .

----------


## أبو المظَفَّر السِّنَّاري

> مكتبة دار الحديث بالقاهرة ، سيئة فنيا وعلميا ، مطبوعاتها أكثر المطبوعات تحريفا وتصحيفا، ومحققيها منهم الجيد ، ومنهم دون ذلك . وافضل محققيها محمد عبدالحكيم القاضي .
> 
> .


برجاء من الأخت الفاضلة : إبداء بعض النظر بشأن المحققين بـ ( دار الحديث ) عموما ، لا سيما ( أبو المظفر سعيد بن محمد السنَّاري ) وأخيه ( سيد بن محمد السناري ) منهم !! وقد خرج للأول من التحقيقات : 
-1 - ( تأويل مختلف الحديث ) لابن قتيبة .. 
-2- ( فتاوي ابن الصلاح ) لابن الصلاح ..
-3- ( البر والصلة ) لابن الجوزي .. 
وخرج للثاني : 
-1- ( آداب السامع والمتكلم ) لابن جماعة .. 
-2- ( فتاوي الإمام النووي ) ترتيب تلميذه ابن العطار... 
وجزاكِ الله خيرا : أيتُها الناقدة البصيرة ...
[ تنبيه ] إن عزَّ الوقوف على بعض هاتيك الكتب المشار إليها !! فأنا على استعداد أن أُرسلها إلى الأخت حيث كانت !! اللهم إلا أن يكون مقامها خارج مصر !! فهنا يُلغى هذا ( التنبيه !! )

----------


## بنت الخير

أخي النوراني الكريم
معذرة فلم أر مشاركتك السابقة ، وكنت قليلة الدخول إلى المنتدى في الفترة السابقة ، وأما عن المحققين فلم أر عملهما ، والكتب التي ذكرتها عندي ( غير كتاب ابن جماعة ) بتحقيقات غيرهما ، ولعل الله ييسر لي الوقوف على هذه الكتب قريبا فأفيدك برأيي ، وهو محض النظر ، قابل للصواب والخطأ ، بارك الله فيك .
وأنا لست من العاملين بمجال الكتب ولا من أصحاب دور النشر ، وإنما كثرة اختلاطي بالكتب ، واضطراري لشراء عدة طبعات للكتاب الواحد ، أعطاني علماً بحال كثير من المحققين ودور النشر ، ومن أجهل منهم أكثر ممن أعلم .

----------


## حسام الدين قاسم

أعتقد أن شركة غراس الكويتية من الدور الجيدة
وكذلك دار مجد الإسلام في القاهرة

----------


## جولدن توربان

مع احترامي لكل من بدأ في سرد أسماء دور النشر, كان يجب على الأخت الفاضلة صاحبة الموضوع أن تذكر لنا أولا معاير المفاضلة التي على ضوئها سنفاضِل.
جزاكم الله خيراً.

----------


## صهيب العلي

أرى ما تفضلتم به من الاختيارات والأحكام والآراء واهنة جداً....
أرى المكتبات والدور على الشكل التالي:
1- مكتبة بولاق (مصر)
2- دار الغرب الإسلامي (بيروت)
3- مؤسسة الرسالة (بيروت)
4- دار ابن حزم (بيروت)
5- مكتبة الرشد (الرياض)
6- المكتب الإسلامي (بيروت-دمشق)
7- دار القلم (دمشق - بيروت)
8- دار البشير (جدة)
9- دار النفائس (بيروت)
10- دار طيبة (الرياض)
11- مكتبة المعارف (الرياض)
12- مؤسسة الريان (بيروت)
13- دار ابن الجوزي (الدمام)
14- مركز هجر
15- دار البشائر
16- دار السلام
17- عالم الكتب (الرياض)
18- دار الجيل
19- دار المنهاج
20- مكتبة ابن كثير (دمشق)
21- مكتبة العلوم والحكم (المدينة)
22- دار العاصمة (الرياض)
23- دار إحياء التراث العربي (بيروت)
24- دار الفكر (دمشق)
25- دار الوطن (الرياض)
26- دار المعرفة (بيروت)
27- دار المؤيد (الرياض)
28- مكتبة الخانجي (مصر) ، لصاحبها محمد أمين الخانجي ، ولا تزال قائمة ، وعنها صدرت كل كتب وتحقيقات الشيخ محمود شاكر وغيره .
29- مكتبة وهبة (القاهرة) طبع فيها كتب الدكتور محمد حسين الذهبي ((التفسير والمفسرون) وغيره .
30- مؤسسة قرطبة لصاحبها.

----------


## أبو عبد الله الديري

قول الأخ :أعتقد أن شركة غراس الكويتية من الدور الجيدة؟؟؟
قد وقفت على مطبوعتهم لكتاب الإمام السفاريني(( البحور الزاخرة في علوم الآخرة)) في مجلدين، وعندما طالعتها وجدتها غاية في سوء الطباعة والتحقيق العلمي.

----------


## الكاتب سالم بريك

حسب معاملتي مع بعض دور النشر المصرية التي ذكرتها الاخت الفاضلة في هذا الموضوع فاقول وبالله التوفيق : 
1- هذه الدور مع الاسف البعض منها لا يجيد في اختيار المحققين الاكفاء في تحقيق الكتب ولهذا لا تجد ان الكتاب يصدر بالشكل المطلوب تحقيقاً .
2- رذائة الورق والطبع لهذا تجد بعض الكتب رذئية وسية .
3- رذائة التجليد ولهذا سرعة تفكك الكتاب الى رزم رزم .
4- بعض الكتب تجد اغلفتها لا يوجد فيها دقة في السلفنه ولهذا تجده مع الوقت يذهب لون الغلاف وكأن شمس ضربته .
نعم هناك دور نشر مصرية جيدة ولكن تعد بالاصابع مع احترامي الكبير للدور المصرية .
هذا رأي عن خبرة بحكم انني صاحب دار نشر باليمن خبرة 10 سنوات في مجال الطباعة

----------


## فدوه

زودونا رعاكم الله بأرقام مؤسسة قرطبة للنشر والتوزيع /مهم /مهم/
وشكراً,,,,,

----------


## عبد الله الحمراني

> زودونا رعاكم الله بأرقام مؤسسة قرطبة للنشر والتوزيع /مهم /مهم/
> وشكراً,,,,,


تليفون/ 37795027 .
الهرم                       64 ش الخليفه الاندلس هرم- جيزة

----------


## المستبصر

جزاكم الله خيرا أريد مقارنة بين دور النشر في لبنان ومصر ايهما اقل سعرا واجود اخراجا
وعفوا عندي استفسار آخر وهو من حيث التعامل ما هي افضلهم يعني من ناحية المصداقية والبعد عن الخداع وارجو المعذرة فقصدي الاستفادة

----------


## محمد المتعلم

جزاك الله خيرا .

الله يفتح عليك.

سؤالي :
ما رأيكم في مكتبة أبا بكر الصديق , فلديّ نسخة لشرح صحيح مسلم للنووي رحمهما الله تعالى ,بتحقيق محمد سيد عبد رب الرسول ؟؟؟.
هل تحقيقات عصام الصبابطي جيدة ؟؟؟.
 جزاك الله خيرا.

----------


## السيفُ البتار

> مكتبة الإيمان بالقاهرة سوركانوا سيئة جداً ، تنشر كتب الأشاعرة وغيرهم ، وتحقيقاتهم سيئة جداً .


سؤال مهم أرجو الإجابة عليه ، فقد سجلّت خصيصي لهذا الموضوع . هل إذا دخلتي المكتبة : معظم الكتب تكون مخالفة؟
نريد تفصيل حال أكثر . و جزاكِ الله خيرا

----------


## صالح الجسار

ما رأيكم بـ(دار الكتاب العربي بلبنان-بيروت)؟

----------


## السيفُ البتار

> وتحقيقاتهم سيئة جداً .


ايضا ما المقصود بهذه الكلمة إذ المكتبة تنشر الكتب المؤلفة دون تحقيق ؟

ارجو الاجابة  على السؤالين ممن لديه علم إن كانت الأخت لم تعد تدخل إذ الأمر هام بالنسبة لنا

----------


## السيفُ البتار

يُرجى الإجابة على السؤالين السابقين، وفقكم الله

----------


## نومس القصيمي

هل الصبابطي جيدعلماً أنه أكثرتحقيقاً لكتب دارالحديث ومالفرق بين دارالحديث ودارأهل الحديث وهل الاخرى في مصر

----------


## محمد المتعلم

لم أر الإجابة بعد ,أجيبونا جزاكم الله خيرا.

----------


## أبا ياسر

دور لبنان أفضل من ناحية التجليد واختيار الورق وجودة الطباعة من دور مصر.
وموضوع تقييم الدور يحتاج إلى إعادة نظر، فإن بعض الدور تشتهر أنها ليست ربحية بحتة، ودور أخرى تشتهر أنها تجارية، واخرى تشتهر أنها سيئة الإخراج وطبعاتها سيئة، وكل دار لها مستثنيات، فدار تمدح لأنها أخرجت طبعة جيدة لكتاب معين، وأخرى تذم لأنها أخرجت طبعة سيئة لكتاب معين.
ثم إن بعض الدور تتميز بجودة الإخراج ولا تهتم بجودة التحقيق أو التأليف، والعكس صحيح.
فاقتراحي أن تجمع صاحبة الموضوع عن طريق المشاركات جميع الدور وتصنفها أولاً بالدول، ثم تصنيف عام ليس تقييم دقيق، وتضيف في المشاركة الأصلية. فمثلاً:
لبنان:
تأليفات وتحقيقات ممتازة، وإخراج جيد:
دار الغرب الإسلامي
دار صادر
تأليفات وتحقيقات لا بأس بها، وإخراج ممتاز:
دار ابن حزم
موسوعات وكتب معاصرة وعلمية جيدة، وإخراج ممتاز:
مكتبة لبنان
والشكر موصول للجميع، لكن أحببت أن لا يكرر ما حصل في تقييم المحققين لكتب التراث.

----------


## محمد جلال الحلواني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لقد ذكرت الأخت كاتبة الموضوع أن دار السلام ليست دارا سنية لأنها تنشر التصوف
والسؤال هنا هل نشرها أي مكتبة السلام للتصوف يجعلها غير سنية 
وهل الصوفية ليسوا من أهل السنة
ومن باب التذكرة التعميم في الحكم ليس من الإنصاف 
فلو انتقد بعض المتصوفة في بعض المخالفات فهل هذا يجعلنا نخرج الصوفية من أهل السنة 
أليس من الأفضل أن ننصح إخواننا المسلمين إذا رأينا من أحدهم مخالفة شرعية بدون أن نخرجهم من أهل السنة حفاظا على الإخوة الإسلامية ووحدة الأمة
أرجو الرد عفا الله عني وعنكم
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------

